# Titan Redwoods Secret Location Found



## mdvaden (Dec 2, 2007)

In all the forums, this seems like the right spot for this since "tourism" and sightseeing connotes outside areas.

This month, I undertook a small challenge of finding the secret location of the Grove of Titans and also the Del Norte Titans. The largest coast redwoods known, formally discovered in 1998. The location has been kept secret for almost 10 years by a handful of scientists and botanists.

So it only seemed fair game for this arborist here to want to find something big in a park he hikes in every month.

I studied about it for a full week, and learned a lot too. Then found them them some days later. Went back again day before yesterday and got a few photos, and measured to be sure.

For now, I made a page about it. But don't have the 15 posts here yet to add a URL link.

Go to *mdvaden.com* and the last paragraph of the home page should have a link. But if all goes well, the *link should be in my signature line*. An after-thought edit. 

At the bottom of the Titan redwood page, I put links to 2 excellent online articles. One is a chapter from The Wild Trees book and another about the climbers. Bottom half of page - can't miss it.

Images of the Del Norte Titan are on that page, and a link to my image album where bigger image files are located.

By the way, for you folks who really know how to prepare for entering the woods, you might find that "Day of Discovery" interesting.

Some of you may have read the entire book too - it's fairly well known.

*If you read the two articles (aside from what I wrote) about The Day of Discovery and Climbing the Redwoods - that are linked - how about posting feedback here. Any of you do recreational tree climbing?*


----------

